
Google to Home Audio Vendors: Ditch Competing Assistants or Lose Google Cast - gcb0
https://tech.slashdot.org/story/16/10/01/2049229/google-tells-home-audio-vendors-to-ditch-competing-smart-assistants-if-they-want-to-use-google-cast-variety
======
alistproducer2
Don't be evil?

